# Buckshot loads for coyotes



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I got my first shotgun coyote on friday(15 yards), and later that same day had another one in to about 40 yards (this one was real sneaky though and somehow saw me before i saw him... clipped him with my 22-250 when he was about 90 yards away... never found him though). 

I was shooting 00 buckshot through a full choke and noticed that i only hit him with a couple shot even from 15 yards. After doing some research i learned that 00 buck doesn't pattern all that well through a full choke and i should have been using something smaller. 
(I know i should have done some pattern testing before taking it into battle)

I hear that #4 is the way to go through a full choke for coyotes... any other suggestions? 

Also, are the pattern master choke tubes worth the big bucks they charge? (they claim effective performance out to 70 yards with the extended choke) Has anyone on here used one of these chokes and what conclusions have you come to based on your experience?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have always used copper-plated, buffered BB shot in my Model 37 Ithica 12 gauge with great success out to 50yards. My buddy uses the same shot in his 10 guage Ithica Mag out to 70 yards. Both of us use full chokes.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I carry Hevi Shot Dead Coyote. Knocks em down hard. It is T shot and supposed to work good to 70+ yds. I have some Wingmaster HD in BB and T that I want to try. I may start loading and use nickel plated lead in BB.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The #4 Buck would probably work better than 00 at a further distance. If memory serves me correctly, a 3-inch 12 gauge load of 00 buck only has like 12 pellets in it. #4 buck would increase the number of pellets, and they're still pretty big, so they would carry some energy for quite a distance. Like the other guys said, try using T shot, or BB. Whatever you do, use lead or plated lead pellets. Steel shot just loses too much energy at those distances.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101 (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought a 12 ga this year, was advised to use either #4 or #3 shot, havent found any no.3's yet though! I have the 2 3/4 and 3 in, aint had much chance to test it out on ah dog yet though! :O•-:


----------



## Utah Gila (Sep 8, 2008)

No better load than BB shot in the 12 ga. Been using a variety of loads/ shot sizes over the years and overall (close range/long range) it is by far the best, most dependable load. No sense in spending a lot of money for those expensive, exotic and hard to find loads.
The Government trappers use BB shot almost exclusively from the ground and from an airplane. The results are testament to the value of BB shot.

Also, one good tip! It doesnt matter what load you are using if you shoot at a Coyote going away from you. The Shot balls up in the hair and you get no penetration. Save your money and only shoot head on or broadside.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

i love the #4 buck (41 pellets) through my 12 guage i only use my modified choke seems to pattern better for me that way but i also wont shoot a coyote with my shotgun past 35 yards


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> I carry Hevi Shot Dead Coyote. Knocks em down hard. It is T shot and supposed to work good to 70+ yds. I have some Wingmaster HD in BB and T that I want to try. I may start loading and use nickel plated lead in BB.


Listen to Reb, 
I used to shoot hogs with Hevi shot T's. I have dropped hogs at 40 yards so I know it will put a coyote down at more than that. You get a lot of shot compared to buckshot and it is heavier than lead. I love the Hevi shot and I'll be using it if I need to.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gun counter guy at SW swears by the Hevi shot Dead Coyote and the pattern master choke. I can't justify dropping $100+ on a choke, my grandpa would turn over in his grave in disgust at me. He showed me how the choke slows down the wad momentarily, which makes it pattern closer, which sounds counter intuitive to me?? He liked the 4buck best. I did not realize there were so many different sizes out there; he gave me this same chart as reference.








That Hevi shot does look like good stuff, he said that he has blasted two dogs at 70 yards resulting in a puff, he was very pleasantly surprised with it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Utah Gila said:


> No better load than BB shot in the 12 ga. Been using a variety of loads/ shot sizes over the years and overall (close range/long range) it is by far the best, most dependable load. No sense in spending a lot of money for those expensive, exotic and hard to find loads.


We've tried a lot and always come back to copper-plated, buffered BBs.


----------

